# Lumia 640 XL DS unlock LTE support ?



## L_u_k_e (Aug 7, 2016)

I have lumia 640 XL dual sim if we edit model name to 640 XL DS LTE and force to flash system from 640 XL DS LTE,  can this unlock LTE in my phone(add LTE function) ?
Snapdragon 400 has LTE, are there any other diffrences in hardware or just firmware like was in many pc graphic cards ?


----------



## Lanex777 (Aug 12, 2016)

Would like to know this too. I managed to get 4g option on my 3g 640xl ds, but cannot check if it works because we don't have 4g in Ukraine(


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 12, 2016)

The Snapdragon chipset in LTE and non LTE versions are different. MSM8926 supports LTE and MSM8226 doesn't.


----------



## Dj_Art (Sep 1, 2016)

acewing905 said:


> The Snapdragon chipset in LTE and non LTE versions are different. MSM8926 supports LTE and MSM8226 doesn't.

Click to collapse



I have MSM8926 in my 640 ds noLte, how we can unlock it?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 2, 2016)

You, cant. It is not the same PCB so can't be swaped


----------



## hj2396 (Dec 15, 2016)

*how*



Lanex777 said:


> Would like to know this too. I managed to get 4g option on my 3g 640xl ds, but cannot check if it works because we don't have 4g in Ukraine(

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how did u get it


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## hj2396 (Dec 16, 2016)

*alternative method*



Lanex777 said:


> Would like to know this too. I managed to get 4g option on my 3g 640xl ds, but cannot check if it works because we don't have 4g in Ukraine(

Click to collapse






djtonka said:


> You, cant. It is not the same PCB so can't be swaped

Click to collapse



Is there aby other way from which we can get LTE option on,lumia 640xl because when i digged i saw 
LTEattachguid (string nd even multistring ) 

Are there any specific values for  that??


----------

